# EMT in factory built switchgear buildings



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Am I the only one that has notice that for some strange reason that switchgear building manufacturing companies run conduit in buildings that it is always strapped with Minnerallac Straps. 
Personally I think it looks like a pig farmer run the conduit . Conduit should be fastened tight to the wall and if there are multiple runs it should be put in strut.

LC


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Am I the only one that has notice that for some strange reason that switchgear building manufacturing companies run conduit in buildings that it is always strapped with Minnerallac Straps.
> Personally I think it looks like a pig farmer run the conduit . Conduit should be fastened tight to the wall and if there are multiple runs it should be put in strut.
> 
> LC


Is it an Out Side Block Wall or cement Poured ? 

I still prefer Unislut for a solid install . Minnerallac look like **** , I agree .
Some times I run **** behind it .

We are picky ?




Pete


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Prefab metal buildings with smooth interior metal walls


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Strut is the way to go but I'd go with Minnie's before one hole straps. Pipes tight to the wall like to collect dust, grease, water, steel shavings, and all sorts of other stuff. Some plant guys like to spray their area down every once in a while


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Just noticed the title. Yeah if it's a switchgear room I doubt it's getting sprayed down ever. I'd still use Minnie's though just because its easier to spin rigid together or tighten compression fittings


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

EMT with set screw fittings. In a controlled environment


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Am I the only one that has notice that for some strange reason that switchgear building manufacturing companies run conduit in buildings that it is always strapped with Minnerallac Straps.
> Personally I think it looks like a pig farmer run the conduit . Conduit should be fastened tight to the wall and if there are multiple runs it should be put in strut.
> 
> LC


Electrically safe and mechanically sound...and approved for the purpose is all that is required.:thumbsup:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Strut is the way to go but I'd go with Minnie's before one hole straps. Pipes tight to the wall like to collect dust, grease, water, steel shavings, and all sorts of other stuff. Some plant guys like to spray their area down every once in a while


I've used minnie's when convenient. But you make a good point about the gunk build up, never thought about it. Thanks.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You ever looked at how they pipe in controls and auxiliary power on yard transformers? I challenge you to find a single 90 bend or offset. Absolutely every transition is made with LBs, they use dozens of them. Looks awesome.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Am I the only one that has notice that for some strange reason that switchgear building manufacturing companies run conduit in buildings that it is always strapped with Minnerallac Straps.
> Personally I think it looks like a pig farmer run the conduit . Conduit should be fastened tight to the wall and if there are multiple runs it should be put in strut.
> 
> LC


Manufactures look at cost and use unskilled labor, both lean towards them using minerallacs and unless the owners see an issue with the method, which from a practical stand point there is no issue, this is what you will continue to see.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Not to hijack but I don't think the choice of fastener reflects on the skill of the installer whatsoever. The situation should determine the method. If anything, I think it can be more difficult with Minnie's; if you don't nail a bend it will show much easier. With one holes you can just smash it against the wall and call it good, then it's one of those spring loaded runs that you feel bad for whoever has to take it apart


----------

